# What do these errors mean?

## Keruskerfuerst

[    5.640926] ata2.00: ATA-9: WDC WD4003FZEX-00Z4SA0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    5.640931] ata2.00: 7814037168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    5.641470] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    5.642179] ata3.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST BD-RE  BH16NS55, 1.01, max UDMA/133

[    5.642252] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    5.642296] ata1.00: READ LOG DMA EXT failed, trying unqueued

[    5.642320] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    5.642323] ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB, EXM01B6Q, max UDMA/133

[    5.642326] ata1.00: 1000215216 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    5.642542] ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible

[    5.642580] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    5.642632] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

----------

## khayyam

Keruskerfuerst ...

you didn't say what kernel, seems to be similar to this, also see this.

best ... khay

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I am using kernel 4.1.5-pv form Suse Leap 42.1.

I am using CFQ scheduler.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi!,

What is the sata chipset?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

What has NCQ with a scheduler to do?

----------

## xaviermiller

NCQ is a sata feature. On my nVidia nForce 430 chipset, I have to disable it.

----------

## khayyam

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> I am using kernel 4.1.5-pv form Suse Leap 42.1.

 

Keruskerfuerst ... did you read the above linked bug reports?

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> I am using CFQ scheduler.

 

It doesn't having anything to do with the scheduler.

best ... khay

----------

## s4e8

This means your disk support encryption, but not NCQ TRIM.

----------

## Martux

Using a Samsung 840 SSD? I stumbled upon some articles regarding that the other day. 

Maybe this helps you further:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7479792.html

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I am using a Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB.

I think this error means, that die DMA access to the read log (of the filesystem is not enabled).

Now it is impossble to monitor, when the last read access to this disk has happend.

----------

## s4e8

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> I am using a Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB.
> 
> I think this error means, that die DMA access to the read log (of the filesystem is not enabled).
> 
> Now it is impossble to monitor, when the last read access to this disk has happend.

 

This message means nothing, the DRM means drive support IEEE 1667 Storage SILO encryption.

The NCQ Send/Recv message means drive report NCQ Send/Recv, so kernel trying to read log page/mask, to determine which subcmds it supported, the most useful subcmds is NCQ TRIM. Kernel trying read log page use queued command and later unqueued, both failed. That means it has no NCQ TRIM feature.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I am using Intel X99 chipset.

----------

